# slabcity.org is a scam!



## Matt Derrick (Apr 10, 2012)

so i was doing some research today about slab city, and i came across slabcity.org, a website that purports to be the "organization of slab city" dedicated to the clean up of the slabs. there's donation buttons everywhere, and for the low cost of $5, you get to become a "member" which gives you access to maps, pictures, etc.

sad part about this is that years ago before i even came to the slabs, i actually gave this guy money, and emailed asking how we could help clean up slab city during our "squat the planet gathering" we were having there that year. i never got a response back, and after running it by everyone else here in slab city (and the slab city facebook groups) everyone says it's a scam website set up by a guy who spent virtually no time here at all.

here's what i posted on the slab city facebook group, which includes this hilarious email exchange i had with the owner of the site:

just out of curiosity, who runs the slabcity.org website? and who does the $5 member fee go to? thanks!

Seann Fox It goes to the guys pocket... save your $5.00
4 hours ago · Like · 1
Cookie Richardson It's a scam, Matt. The guy lives back east. By his own admission in emails a few years ago, he says he drove in and turned around because it was so disgusting here. He says the website is his extra income. We asked him if he didn't feel bad taking peoples money and he replied, "if they are fool enough to send it, I'll take it."
4 hours ago · Like · 1
Matt Derrick wow, that's what i thought. that's messed up. wish there was something we could do about it… 
3 hours ago via mobile · Like
Matt Derrick So forgive me if this is inappropriate, and feel free to remove it if it is, but i just had the most hilarious email exchange with this guy:

On Apr 10, 2012, at 4:23 PM, Matt Derrick wrote:

i think it's pretty messed up that you run a website about a place you don't even live at and take unwitting people's money with no intention of giving any of it to the community. i hope horrible things come your way.
---------------
On Tuesday, April 10, 2012 at 3:29 PM, Slab City Organization wrote:

Who should I write a check to? Assholes like you who keep dumping year after year? Nobody deserves a penny for being a bunch of litterbugs.

Anyway, fuck off prick, nobody cares what you think. Go smoke some more weed.
----------------
On Apr 10, 2012, at 5:33 PM, Matt Derrick wrote:

haha, you're the one scamming people out of their money by running a website that in reality has nothing to do with slab city. I've done more than you ever will to clean this place up, because, unlike you, i actually live here. look forward to some excellent news articles soon about how your website is a total scam.
----------------
Sure, whatever.

You must be real smart. Nobody "unwittingly" takes money from someone's PayPal account, so you're just plain stupid. We accept donations to keep the website up and running, it says so before you pay. Only dumb fucks who got dropped at birth cannot read simple English language in front of them, it has said so since 2001, so you are a little late fellah, get a grip on your cock and brush the cum from your face.The website clearly says what the money is for, again, only smart people who can read would know this, maybe the aids is fucking with your head, I suggest you stop having rest area sex. 

So you waste my time with this? You're another tweaker who cannot read. Fuck off! Nobody care what you have to say. Unless you have ideas how to stop people from dumping sewage, you're just another load of shit passing through.
----------------

so yeah, colorful guy. I'm not even really offended, i just think his retorts were hilarious.

so if you do come across this website, DO NOT give him money, and feel free to email him and tell him what a shithead he is


----------



## bradbradidea (Apr 10, 2012)

actualy came across that site lastnight didnt send any money or anything, but its messed up what hes doin. Definetly going to check that place out sometime!


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I was going to join that site but I'm to broke to even afford $5. If you report him to Paypal they will freeze his account while they investigate and it would cause his great troubles if he uses his paypal account for anything else.


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 10, 2012)

oh really.. hmm...


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 10, 2012)

maybe .....if possible....find out the dude's physical address and whatnot........so we can send him our poop (yeah....literal 'poop ")


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 10, 2012)

nothing.....


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 11, 2012)

double...


----------



## LeftCoast (Apr 11, 2012)

I say we find his address, his family, and "anonymously" completely fuck him over. Fuck this passive shit. Let's find his family and give this cowardly fuck a sense of reality. Anonyfag reporting in. Ready for duty.


----------



## Dead horse (Apr 11, 2012)

Karma is a bitch


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 11, 2012)

/b/rother, you may like what i'm working on..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 11, 2012)

paypal makes it really hard to report a website that is using their services for nefarious purposes if you didn't have a direct transaction with the person in question. kinda sucks. but yes, send him poop. i would enjoy that.


----------



## LeftCoast (Apr 11, 2012)

The /b/rotherhood lives on.


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 11, 2012)

yea, not worth giving paypal $5 to hold on to for months just to get his site to no longer except paypal. I don't know much about paypal anymore since my name has been on their "black list" for several years now. I was just thinking (due to personal experiences) that it is a huge pain in the ass when paypal freezes your bill money. but if he doesn't use paypal much than it would not be worth the trouble.

first part of finding someone's address is knowing their name, do you know it? can you post it?


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 11, 2012)

http://slabcity.org/shop.asp
look at this shit!.......dude is a capitalist of the highest order.....fuck......nothin wrong with making money.............but damn...wtf.........13 dollars for a slab city coffee mug?!............ i'm a peice of shit.....and have contemplated re-jarring bulk cheap jelly and sellin it at farmers markets labeled as "grandma's homemade blah blah blah" but you gotta draw the line somewhere.......fuck that dood........


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 11, 2012)

Domain ID71341084-LROR
Domain Name:SLABCITY.ORG
Created On:24-May-2001 20:10:59 UTC
Last Updated On:25-May-2011 20:32:05 UTC
Expiration Date:24-May-2012 20:10:59 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:GoDaddy.com, LLC (R91-LROR)
Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT RENEW PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:CR30862131
Registrant Name:Eric Amptmeyer
Registrant Organization:E-Mans Desktop Publications
Registrant Street1.O. Box 1122
Registrant Street2:
Registrant Street3:
Registrant Cityortage
Registrant State/Province:Indiana
Registrant Postal Code:46368
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:+1.6192531974
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin ID:CR30862133
Admin Name:Eric Amptmeyer
Admin Organization:E-Mans Desktop Publications
Admin Street1.O. Box 1122
Admin Street2:
Admin Street3:
Admin Cityortage
Admin State/Province:Indiana
Admin Postal Code:46368
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:+1.6192531974
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin FAX:
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:[email protected]
Tech ID:CR30862132
Tech Name:Eric Amptmeyer
Tech Organization:E-Mans Desktop Publications
Tech Street1.O. Box 1122
Tech Street2:
Tech Street3:
Tech Cityortage
Tech State/Province:Indiana
Tech Postal Code:46368
Tech Country:US
Tech Phone:+1.6192531974
Tech Phone Ext.:
Tech FAX:
Tech FAX Ext.:
Tech Email:[email protected]
Name Server:NS51.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server:NS52.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
DNSSEC:Unsigned

whois query gives his name, po box, and a phone number


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 11, 2012)

Quick question, Is it illegal to send "poop" through the postal service? UPS and Fedex don't deliver to PO boxes.


----------



## scum (Apr 11, 2012)

yes its highly illegal actually.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 11, 2012)

um, im not a lawyer, but .... maybe if it's wrapped really well?


----------



## scum (Apr 11, 2012)

it has to be in a biohazard container and be clearly labeled as "PooP"


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 11, 2012)

scum said:


> it has to be in a biohazard container and be clearly labeled as "PooP"


or a jar label'd "gourmet curry paste....use on pasta, meats, stir fry, or whatever needs a little gourmet spice"
although a biohazard container clearly labeling that you are recieving "poop"....would be just as good


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 11, 2012)

http://eric.amptmeyer.com/






[email protected]

click on "free price quote" to get an easy to fill out form you can have lots of fun with.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 11, 2012)

his "linked in" profile:

http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=13915658


----------



## Tude (Apr 11, 2012)

wow - what a dick!


----------



## landpirate (Apr 12, 2012)

i noticed his domain expires on 24th may this year, so maybe if he is hassled for being a fraudulent pussy hole non stop between now and then he may consider not renewing his domain and he will fuck of into the ether...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2012)

landpirate said:


> i noticed his domain expires on 24th may this year, so maybe if he is hassled for being a fraudulent pussy hole non stop between now and then he may consider not renewing his domain and he will fuck of into the ether...


 
i certainly hope so. let's keep it up!

i found that he posted this on the slabcity.org website "message board" (it's old and extremely hard to use):

http://www.slabcity.org/pages/pg_bulletin_board.asp?Bulletin=PAE-165583&Message=1001

Punk Nomad Not Welcome
The "occupy wallstreet" movement is not welcome at Slab City, you can fire up your weed somewhere else. Stop bringing your filthy hippie friends out here to poop all over the place, and leave your garbage behind. Learn how to clean up after yourselves, you are not welcome here anymore. Your mommy doesn't clean up after you anymore, you need to grow up and show some respect for the environment. You should be ashamed of the way you left your campsite Matt Derrick. (his info shown below - this guy is clearly against our efforts to stop trash dumping)
Matt Derrick
1500 Twin Lakes Dr
Cle Elum, WA 98922
[email protected]
www.punknomad.com

this is hilarious, since, you know, i live in an artist space dedicated to the repurposing of trash into art here (http://eastjesus.org), and our camp is so beautiful/amazing that we get dozens of visitors a day. clearly we are just throwing trash around and pooping everywhere. he doesn't even live here but trying to make it sound like he does.


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 13, 2012)

fuck that dude.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 13, 2012)

so yeah, people should keep fucking with this guy. just saying. you know, if you're looking for something to do.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 13, 2012)

It's been awhile since I had the opportunity to fuck with someones life out of sheer boredom. I wonder if he's married... Could always send a few stalkerish letters to his address. That could be good fun! Or perhaps I'll post his info on some gay sites and unleash the horror of the gay fetish community upon him. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 13, 2012)

I found that site a few years ago & thought he was equally fake & a douche but lacked to techno ability to track him down. Thank you.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 13, 2012)

"The "occupy wallstreet" movement is not welcome at Slab City, you can fire up your weed somewhere else. Stop bringing your filthy hippie friends out here to poop all over the place,".......hahaha spoken like a true blue 'merican.......git-er-done eric.......goddamn dopesmokin hippies!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (May 31, 2012)

Holy shit this is cracking me the fuck up...


----------



## FolkYouDad (May 31, 2012)

I'm just really glad that I'm not the only one that likes to solve problems with poop


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2012)

man, am i tired of this guy. he's totally proven himself to be a complete psychopath. some friends of mine in slab city sent me a link to this newest tirade about me on the slabcity.org website. the funny part about this is that i haven't contacted this fool in 2 months and he still can't let the fact that i called him out on his fake website about a place he's never been (and collects donations for, illegally). so, here's the latest chapter, check it out, its fucking hilarious.

*Matt Derrick "Punk Nomad" and Charlie Vollrath - ADMIT THEY ARE OK WITH TRASH DUMPING!*

We were not sure at first, but then after asking around, we finally think we found out who dumped most of this trash at this campsite and left it. It was apparently left behind by Matt Derrick and Charlie Vollrath. This was their campsite, but we are not actually sure how much of this trash was left by them. They had a huge party, and apparently this was the result. We cannot confirm for 100% sure, but we did receive several tips as to who did this. When confronted, both Matt Derrick and Charlie Vollrath had nasty things to say about the Slab City Organization. Which is nothing new. But then Charlie sent us an email saying that it's not a big deal to dump trash because it's in a remote location. Then he wanted to know if I ever cut myself on some glass, which I'm not sure what that has to do with anything. He makes it seem like I need to be personally injured before having an objection to trash dumping. Here's a snippet of an email we received from Charlie Vollrath:
*"and just for your information, it's Slab City which is in the middle of a BARREN DESSERT!! who gives a shit if there's trash. does it hurt the sand? did you cut yourself on a shard of glass? in case you didn't know, glass breaks down into, what? SAND!"*




Send complaints to Charlie Vollrath for the mess left behind: [email protected]
This is the type of loser mentality we have to deal with in order to stop the dumping. What kind of person acts like this? I am absolutely certain there must be some parenting issues in both of these fellas past history. And what kind of degenerate sends an email to an organization dedicated to cleaning things up, saying all sorts of nasty things and trying to rationalize dumping? What kind of person thinks it's OK to litter the environment? I would love to find out where these clowns work, and hear what their co-workers think of this type of behavior. These young people are in serious denial if this is how they plan to treat government property that doesnt belong to them. And these guys are the futrue of America? Telling me to mind my own business so they can dump trash? Amazing....! The "real" story about Slab City isn't being told on the news. People like Matt Derrick and Charlie Vollrath waste their time making up smears about myself and this organization, rather than come up with solutions. Most of you who are reading this page don't have any idea how many "slow IQ" people are showing up at Slab City acting like they own the place, wanting to dump trash and raw sewage anywhere they wish. It used to be a minority in the beginning, now it's open season on freaks who think they have a permit from the State of California to dump waste on their property. Only myself, and the people who join this organization, think Slab City should be cleaned up. There are only two sides to this issue, you either want to stand with us and force out the losers, or you want to join the losers and dump poop out of your RV, instead of driving to a proper dump station. There is no middle ground on this issue, you either want to continue dumping, or you want to see it halted altogehter. The line of distinction is becoming more clear each year. The only people who complain about this organization are the ones doing all the dumping - go figure. Matt Derrick (Punk Nomad) writes:
*"i hope horrible things come your way."*
Sounds like a real nice guy huh? I'll bet it's a joy for his co-workers having a person like that around. Sending an email like that to a complete stranger. What kind of person does that? We are trying to spread awareness of a terrible problem at Slab City, and he hopes bad things come our way. Well Derrick, we wouldn't want you to have any _"horrible things come your way"_ next time you visit. We sure wouldn't want you to get four flat tires on your next visit, as we have heard many stories about trash dumpers waking up the next morning to "unfortunate" situations. While we certainly do not condone this type of behavior, it's important to point out that some people won't allow you to just do whatever you want and get away with it. Not everyone looks the other way when you and your trash dumping friends act like little spoiled brats, something you need to wise up about Matt. Slab City is not your personal dumping ground.




Send complaints to Matt Derrick for the mess left behind: [email protected]
Random emails from a few smelly hippies like Matt Derrick and Charlie Vollrath will not shut down this organization. In fact, it drives more traffic to our website, and our membership increases each year. The best way for these disgruntled individuals to "make" me mind my own business is to stop having the need for a babysitter.
*MY MESSAGE TO THE TRASH DUMPING LOCALS AND LONG TIMERS:* Why don't all of you grow up, and start cleaning up your mess before you leave? Instead of blaming me, take responsiblity for your own actions, and clean up your damn mess. Is it really that hard for you guys to figure out? How much more clear do I need to spell things out? You can make up all the lies you want about me, but these pictures tell the truth about who you are, and what your agenda is. Year after year, this website reigns supreme, and all of you "LOCALS" become further isolated and more insignificant. Your old ways of trash and sewage dumping will eventually be replaced by common sense ideas. I will not go away, and I will not be intimidated by a bunch of neanderthals who have no clue about what this organization is trying to accomplish. So why don't you "LONG TIMERS" try a different approach for a change, and clean up your campsites without having a website babysite all of you? You "LOCALS" should be embarrassed of yourselves that an "OUTSIDER" has to come along and tell you what to do. You brought this on yourselves. Your filthy and uncivilized camping ways, year after year of allowing people to dump anything they want, has caused me to step in and take charge of this situation. As a result, I'm going to tell you to clean up your mess stop digging sewage pits. DON'T LIKE IT? TOO BAD! Man up, and start treating your surroundings with some diginty. Otherwise, I'll continue to hold your hand like babies and run things my way. You "LOCALS" clearly need someone to tell you to stop dumping, because you can see from the pictures not a single one of you has the brains to take charge and do this job yourself. You apparently need someone to "boss over you" and make you clean up, how patheitc!
Any of you "LOCALS" want to prove me wrong? Send me some photos and videos of you guys cleaning up your own filth. But untill then, stop whining and complaining like toddlers and do something for yourselves for a change. Show some leadership, rather than send me goofy emails telling me to shut down the website. That hasn't worked for the past 12 years, what makes you think a few more complaints will do anything? Stop acting like simpletons and come up with a better strategy if you really oppose what I'm doing. So long as you keep dumping and digging septic pits, I will be around whether you like it or not. The focus is on YOU and the TRASH & SEWAGE, not me. I didn't cause the mess, YOU did! You "LOCALS" need to stop being so jealous of me, and learn how to stand on your own two feet to solve the dumping problem without a babysitter. The ridiculous emails you "LOCALS" are sending me show that you really need me around for a very long time. Over the past 12 years, there has been little improvement in the trash dumping and sewage pits. This means I need to keep holding your hand a while longer until you babies grow up, and learn how to join the human race. Most of society doesn't live in a giant garbage dump, surrounded by raw sewage. So you "LOCALS" need to get a clue, you are the only ones who live like savages, and you choose to do it voluntarily, which is pathetic. So if you really want me to "mind my own business and go to hell" then you need to clean up. Otherwise, I'll keep doing things my way. Until better ideas come along, you have no choice in how this website operates. I'll continue to post trash photos and let everyone know that the "LOCALS" and "LONG TIMERS" at Slab City enjoy living like filthy pigs, and have no desire to change their ways. The pictures prove I am correct, you guys absolutely refuse to act civilized. The only reason this website is still around is because the "LONG TIMERS" want to have it this way, they don't want to clean up. They want me to keep babysitting them. The "LONG TIMERS" have themselves to blame for this website "butting into their bussiness". If they hadn't made such a mess, I wouldn't have built the website. How about that Judy, Mike, Bill? You guys are the ones who made this webstie famous. You caused all of this, it's on you. Your agenda is all about the music stage and all that crap, but nothing about cleaning up or acting responsible. You guys put no effort into making people clean up before they leave, as the pictures prove time and time again. None of you would last two seconds at Burning Man, they would expell all of you filthy trash dumpers.
*NOTICE REGARDING DONATIONS: *In 2002, we were contacted by an individual who called himself Canadian John. He claimed to represent a group of "Slab City regulars" who were interested in getting a large flatbed truck to haul away some of the junk cars. We gave him $300 because he said he needed the money for diesel fuel to bring the truck. John disappeared into thin air with our money. So that pretty much put a stop to us handing out money blindly to anyone who appeared to need help. You "LOCALS" already have the means and the resources to end the trash and sewage dumping completely, but instead, you invite more of it. We are fully aware that you guys arrange for local workers (usually teens or drug addicts) to dig new septic dumping holes (honey pits) for RVs as they arrive. We have had many reports that you guys are collecting money from digging those holes. YOU'RE PROFITING BY TRASHING THE ENVIRONMENT! That is the complete opposite of our cause, so that's why none of you "LOCALS" are currently getting any funding from this organization. GOT THAT STRAIGHT? You can complain all you want, but we are not sending funds to KNOWN SEWAGE DUMPERS who keep encouraging the same thing year after year, that's not what this organization was founded for. We are not here to supply you guys with free cash so you can keep destroying Slab City. If you "LOCALS" want funds from this organization, you will stop sending us dopey emails and show us the results of actual work being done to solve the problem. No money will flow from our account into the Slab City community until you stop digging sewage pits and show videos of people being evicted for littering. Until you show some responsibility, there will be no funds sent to irresponsible individuals who have been a part of the dumping all these years, so let's be clear about that. Don't ask us for any money until you show us that you are taking responsibility for your community. We'll just keep it in the bank for now, and use it to help cover the cost of maintaining our website and promoting our ideas. We don't send cash to hole diggers or junkies who trash the place. Sorry, you'll need to come up with your own website for that type of funding. Our organization is not a source of easy funding for your parties, you guys can pay for your own pot and booze. We are only interested in assisting people who want to SOLVE the trash and dumping problem. But the "LOCALS" and "LONG TIMERS" are blocking any chance of us sharing funds, due to their actions, so just keep that in mind. All you have to do is take a look around to know why this organization doesn't mail checks to any of you losers. If you want our cash assistance, you can't have it both ways, the septic holes and dumping need to stop first. Then, maybe we can discuss transfer of funds, but not until the mess is completely gone will anyone receive one cent from us. Another 12 years of doing things "your way" isn't going to convince this organization that our funds will be used properly. One look at these pictures says none of you "LONG TIMERS" deserve anything from this organization by way of cash funding. We are not going to reward you for years worth of acting like a bunch of dirty savages. Stop begging us for money, and go clean up your mess. If you want any funding from us, we need to see some real action first.
-Eric Amptmeyer (Founder of the Slab City Organization)

--------------------------------

the funniest part about this is how inaccurate his is in all his "details" are about me, and just how ridiculous this stupid internet drama has gotten. im not even mad, i just think it's funny, sad, and pathetic. i was ready to let it be, but now, fuck it, i think everyone should send an email to this guy telling him what a drama queen he is.​


----------



## tobepxt (Jun 4, 2012)

lolol. wow what a long rant. looks like the "few emails" from us "dirty hippies" are really getting him riled up.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 4, 2012)

I see this as free advertising for the site. since anyone who's reads this on his site might want to do their own research on Matt and when they do they will find a website that truly is dedicated to the preservation of the traveling and communal societies.


----------



## TravlinGreaser (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw that site and immediately fucked it off. It seemed shady right away. I can understand the wanting to clean it up...i plan on keeping my shit straight when I go there. But shit, he sounded almost police state about it


----------



## Thx (Sep 11, 2013)

It seems to me that a good way to combat this jerk is to come up with an official website that can refute the .org.

I load in slabcity.com and it comes back with a logo pic and a bunch of related links, but no site...

slabcitystories.com comes back, but is just that, a panoply of personal stories, no real "site".

The exposing of this phony here is good, but an official website would be ideal, and maybe this guy could be prosecuted for fraud?

Once a genuine site is established, they could do a video interview and see what the folks at Slab City have to say about this shit-bird and settle it for all to see.

(_Then_, we can send him a turd gift card for his birthday.) (Dog crap on the front door knob is another good one and makes it oh-so painfully personal. )

Thx


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2013)

slab-city.com is the official site now, run by someone that lives there.


----------



## Xan (Sep 16, 2013)

> um, im not a lawyer, but .... maybe if it's wrapped really well?



hahahahaha


----------



## happyearthhomes (Sep 16, 2013)

Not totally related but I wanted to clarify. Slabcity.org Guy is a huge d-bag whom lies and manipulates for his own financial benefit. 
Slab city stories was created by an awesome young woman and friend named Jessica Lum whom passed away early this year. She is missed. While doing that piece she was in and out of the slabs frequently and would send us gift packages from civilization that included books, board games and xbox games [Ya we had an xbox at EastJesus].


----------



## dprogram (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn that's insane. Since he's so successful has anyone been thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 20, 2014)

so this thread was started a little over two years ago, and i haven't had any contact with him since, until about five minutes ago... he must have finally found this thread since he sent me this email with his usual colorful banter:

--------------------------
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.3.2 (2011-06-06) on
imap2.ox.privateemail.com
X-Spam-Level:
X-Spam-Status: No, score=-0.0 required=5.0 tests=BAYES_20,RCVD_IN_DNSWL_NONE
autolearn=ham version=3.3.2
Delivered-To: [email protected]
Received: from p3plsmtpa07-05.prod.phx3.secureserver.net (p3plsmtpa07-05.prod.phx3.secureserver.net [173.201.192.234])
by mail.privateemail.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id CF7BD5A0086
for <[email protected]>; Mon, 19 May 2014 23:54:31 -0400 (EDT)
Received: from [10.0.0.6] ([98.213.173.98])
by p3plsmtpa07-05.prod.phx3.secureserver.net with
id 43uP1o00727kdei013uVDd; Mon, 19 May 2014 20:54:30 -0700
X-Sender: [email protected]
From: Slab City Organization <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Date: Mon, 19 May 2014 22:54:40 -0500
Subject: Website Donations
To: [email protected]
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Mime-Version: 1.0 (Apple Message framework v1085)
X-Mailer: Apple Mail (2.1085)

How are those donations coming along? Looks like nobody has donated a =
single penny towards your cause of trying to spread lies. Maybe you're =
in jail, because you gave up two years ago.

*YAWN*

You thought you were real smart last time we talked, huh? Remember? =
Maybe bragging about squatting on public property doesn't grab the kind =
of donations you were expecting. Looks like people don't have much =
respect for losers who expect hand outs. In fact, everyone ignores your =
clown-like website. Your website gets almost no traffic at all. That's =
the best you can do? Your parents must be real proud of you. I know you =
must be having trouble getting a job when any fool can google your name =
and find out how you like to play with your poopy, and fantasize about =
mailing it off to complete strangers. Good luck with that, it's a =
felony. Enjoy being both homeless and pathetic.

P.S. I have made over one thousand dollars in donations since 2012 so =
thanks for the additional advertising. It's doing wonders for my PayPal =
account, which funds the Slab City website. Not a penny for you so far. =
Pooping outside of a toilet is not as popular as you may think. It's =
just fun for you and your squatting monkey friends. What do you guys do =
when you run out of toilet paper way out in the middle of nowhere? You =
don't have any money because none of you slackers can hold down a job. =
Do you wipe with your hands? Or just let the "crust" keep accumulating? =
I bet I know the answer......people send me emails about how you guys =
smell.=
------------------------------

so yeah, the guy is still an asshole, and still has the maturity of a 10 year old. it would be fascinating if it just wasn't so damn sad and pathetic.

so... i'm putting this on the front page of stp and encouraging anyone with the spare time to fuck with him however you see fit. have fun!


----------



## Haley (May 20, 2014)

Looks like he's pretty butthurt.


----------



## Thorne (May 20, 2014)

Fucking w/ him sounds like fun.


----------



## Thorne (May 20, 2014)

If I found the right website he only has 148 members out of 750,879 visitors since 2001. 
LOL


----------



## Tude (May 20, 2014)

What a whack! And yes with the mentality of a 10 yr old. Surprised he didn't conclude his drivel with a phrase from that age group (or younger) "nanny nanny poo poo" with a couple "neener neeners".


----------



## Kim Chee (May 20, 2014)

Some previous posters were mulling over the legality of mailng feces.
There appears to be a company which is in that very business:
http://www.shitsenders.com/
I'm not sure if they circumvent legalities by mailing faux doo.

I'm going to do a little more investigating and find out the real deal
because this fellah probably wouldn't settle for less.

Upon further investigation, it appears that it is ok to send it to a lab packaged and marked appropriately for analytical purposes. I'm not sure how the "shit sending services" get around that unless it is indeed fake doo doo.

*seems to be Borderline Personality Disorder of the Litigious Type who would love to have a reason to call the cops or sue somebody if he is "wronged". Tread carefully


----------



## liveinlonvenow (May 20, 2014)

oh slabcity.....have had a few friends that get the urge to move out there... they never stay very long...i wonder why lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 20, 2014)

liveinlonvenow said:


> oh slabcity.....have had a few friends that get the urge to move out there... they never stay very long...i wonder why lol



slab city is actually a pretty rad place, but there sure is a lot of drama.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 20, 2014)

http://eric.amptmeyer.com/about.asp
http://eric.amptmeyer.com/contact.asp
http://eric.amptmeyer.com/portfolio.asp
http://eric.amptmeyer.com/projects.asp
http://eric.amptmeyer.com/quote.aspx


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 20, 2014)

Eric Amptmeyer





Eric is our resident ASP & PHP Expert. He codes Content Management Systems, Database, Photo Galleries and other fun, dynamic stuff. His specialty is custom web-based applications.
Eric was born in Harvey, and has lived in the greater Chicago area for most of his life. He attended college at Purdue University in West Lafayette. His field of studies included mathematics, programming and electrical engineering technology. Eric spent 10 years in San Diego during the dot com boom of the late 90's, which is where he gained most of his work experience in the field of corporate web development.


----------



## Cree (May 21, 2014)

He sure likes talking about poopy huh?


----------



## drewski (May 22, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Some previous posters were mulling over the legality of mailng feces.
> There appears to be a company which is in that very business:
> http://www.shitsenders.com/



I just got done laughing my fucking face off going through this website. Fucking Cow dung, Elephant crap, Gorilla shit, or a fucking combo pack. Then I clicked on their facebook link and even though the group no longer exists it was called "Senders of shit" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tude (May 22, 2014)

hehe the testimonials were a great laugh!! LOL combo shit pack!


----------



## drewski (May 22, 2014)

Tude said:


> hehe the testimonials were a great laugh!! LOL combo shit pack!



I know! Haha. What's so funny to me is how you can actually CHOOSE between different SHIT LOL. As if the person opening it is going to be able to tell the difference, although some fuckin gorilla shit is probably way more stanky than dog shit and human shit combined. The combo pack has to be fucking DEADLY!!


----------



## shabti (May 27, 2014)

dude...he flamed you on his website.
http://slabcity.org/dumping.asp


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 27, 2014)

shabti said:


> dude...he flamed you on his website.
> http://slabcity.org/dumping.asp



yeah, that page has been up for a few years, although it looks like he's updated it semi-recently (he still has the wrong email for me though).

on a side note, i have only gotten one email from that page, and when i explained to them the real story, they were pretty cool about it and apologized. so that page has only served to expose him further.

also, i find it hilarious that he says he forwards all emails to the FBI. yeah... sure you do.


----------



## drewski (May 27, 2014)

I think it's pretty clear that this dude relies on his income from this scam so much that he has to go to these lengths in order to keep the money coming. He obviously takes it seriously.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 27, 2014)

drewski said:


> I think it's pretty clear that this dude relies on his income from this scam so much that he has to go to these lengths in order to keep the money coming. He obviously takes it seriously.



personally, i think he's just a high functioning crazy person / mentally disturbed or just a plain asshole. his serious lack of maturity in his responses makes me lean towards the former rather than the latter.


----------



## drewski (May 27, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> personally, i think he's just a high functioning crazy person / mentally disturbed or just a plain asshole. his serious lack of maturity in his responses makes me lean towards the former rather than the latter.



I would certainly agree with that. I think he is doing a very bad job at making people believe him because the shit he puts out there is just whackness. You can smell his bullshit right from the start.


----------



## travelin (Jun 3, 2014)

has he ever even been there?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 3, 2014)

travelin said:


> has he ever even been there?



apparently he visited once back in the early 2000's. he's had no involvement with the place, ever.


----------



## Land pirate (Jun 6, 2014)

bryanpaul said:


> maybe .....if possible....find out the dude's physical address and whatnot........so we can send him our poop (yeah....literal 'poop ")


 I once threw a bag of dog shit into this gas station that tried to over charge me and refused to give me the money he stole.. But yea fuck them... with poop


----------



## Doughnut (Oct 6, 2014)

So Matt: Not sure if you were aware (or if you care), but this guy is blaming you specifically for most of the trash in the Slabs: http://slabcity.org/dumping.asp
I personally think that entire page is pants-pissingly funny as fuck.

**Edit**
Oh, and he posted yours and Charlie Vollrath's email account. Not sure if old news. Still felt like you should know about your email being given out.


----------



## skitter (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow.

Does the FBI have agents to spare answering phone calls and nasty emails about hurt feelings? 

The level of detail and rage in that call-out is... disturbingly hilarious. Guess it is easier to post myspace (myspace??!) photos and call someone a dirty hippie than to focus on the unwanted celebrity garnered by being front page LA Times news. 

Was anyone else there for Open Mic Night at the Apocalypse in early 2012 when every single deputy in Imperial County formed a wall of cruisers and forbid anyone from playing music? I mean it has been a few years since I went there but chartering buses for LA hipsters to come drink shitty beer and expensive liquor brings a lot more negative influence than random folk passing through. You shoulda seen the mountain of trash out past the range... Booze bottles and cans, discarded camping equipment, edible food. (I am pretty sure the producers of that venture bussed their trash out though so that is good... but not all tourists are as responsible.)

I know they're gone now but people like Angel and Scooter (Karma Kitchen) could have used a paypal button like that instead of some combative schlub posting flames on his website.

2


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 6, 2014)

skitter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Does the FBI have agents to spare answering phone calls and nasty emails about hurt feelings?
> 
> ...


I was there for that. That was some fuck up shit. We snuck most of the bands over to East Jesus and had them play over there.


----------



## skitter (Oct 6, 2014)

I was at east jesus that night too 

We probably brushed elbows or somethin'. 

2


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 6, 2014)

i dunno how we didn't end up hanging out. funny how that happens sometimes.


----------



## skitter (Oct 6, 2014)

ain't it though?

2


----------



## skitter (Oct 6, 2014)

were you there when manhattan murder mystery filmed the Range scenes for their music video?

I wonder when that dvd for the whole "thing" will be released.

2


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 6, 2014)

i was probably somewhere around for it, but i've never seen anything of what came out of it.


----------



## skitter (Oct 6, 2014)

I cant link it normally. Remove the spaces.

OH LAWD
(if it works? Doesnt want to load on my phone). 

2


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 21, 2015)

I wonder if you emailed this thread to the "Anonymous" group, if they would shut this fucked down, haha


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Jan 13, 2016)

hi Matt!! Is this still a problem?? I tried to go to the website and just got a weird Linux message.
Anyway. Me and a friend were collaborating on the idea of setting up a home base for Womyn on The Road in the slabs. Anyway, right now, they're carrying the torch on actually making it happen, (Most likely catering towards mostly, if not exclusively LGBTQ) and I know that they're going to utilize the internet to take advantage of resources and crowdfunding to make it happen. I would hate for people wanting to help end up donating to the scammer instead!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2016)

CrustyFuckingP said:


> hi Matt!! Is this still a problem?? I tried to go to the website and just got a weird Linux message.
> Anyway. Me and a friend were collaborating on the idea of setting up a home base for Womyn on The Road in the slabs. Anyway, right now, they're carrying the torch on actually making it happen, (Most likely catering towards mostly, if not exclusively LGBTQ) and I know that they're going to utilize the internet to take advantage of resources and crowdfunding to make it happen. I would hate for people wanting to help end up donating to the scammer instead!!!



at this point i'm waiting to see. the guy took the slabcity.org website offline and put up that message just before october:

https://web.archive.org/web/20150815000000*/http://slabcity.org

so it's been like that for almost four months now. if i had to guess it's probably offline for good, but i'm going to keep tabs on it and let people know if it comes back.


----------



## AtlasTheHobo (Mar 28, 2016)

I know this post is old, but I'm going to school to get a degree in information technology and I would be interested in buying the domain "www.slabcity.com" in order to give people a real website to go to in relation to Slab City and it's community members, if I could get a little support or feedback on the subject, I go ahead and get started on this and report back when it's completed.


----------



## thekaleisnotforyou (Apr 13, 2016)

@AtlasTheHobo That would be great.. If you don't get it I've inquired about it as I'm working on a passion project for Slab City and it would be a great place to share it and help the community.


----------



## AtlasTheHobo (Apr 16, 2016)

thekaleisnotforyou said:


> @AtlasTheHobo That would be great.. If you don't get it I've inquired about it as I'm working on a passion project for Slab City and it would be a great place to share it and help the community.



That website name that was mentioned was going to range in the thousands of dollars, I'm being told, but I have found a website that is called www.slab-city.com which could be cheaper (I don't see how a dash makes our breaks a website name price, but works for me) but, honestly it's going to take a while to get off of the ground on this one for me. I don't know what time frame you are working on but it would be awesome if maybe we could put our thoughts together on this. I'll be there in early may to observe and find out what the community wants to see on the webpage (blogs, news, chats, events, resources, etc.). I was also thinking along the lines of making part of the website community run and driven( like storyline articles, blogs, and chats). I'll be making the website while I'm there to get an idea of design, I just won't start publishing it until I can secure a domain name. I'm looking at two or three weeks there getting a feel for the place, and then about two to three months before the website is actually up due to financial reasons.


----------



## AtlasTheHobo (Apr 16, 2016)

So, on a side note, www.slabcity.net is available for about twenty a month and since it's a community website, it wouldn't be cool to use a commercial website name.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 16, 2016)

whichever you think sounds best, just do a good job since most slab city websites don't last very long and therefore don't get much web presence.


----------



## thekaleisnotforyou (Apr 16, 2016)

AtlasTheHobo said:


> That website name that was mentioned was going to range in the thousands of dollars, I'm being told, but I have found a website that is called www.slab-city.com which could be cheaper (I don't see how a dash makes our breaks a website name price, but works for me) but, honestly it's going to take a while to get off of the ground on this one for me. I don't know what time frame you are working on but it would be awesome if maybe we could put our thoughts together on this. I'll be there in early may to observe and find out what the community wants to see on the webpage (blogs, news, chats, events, resources, etc.). I was also thinking along the lines of making part of the website community run and driven( like storyline articles, blogs, and chats). I'll be making the website while I'm there to get an idea of design, I just won't start publishing it until I can secure a domain name. I'm looking at two or three weeks there getting a feel for the place, and then about two to three months before the website is actually up due to financial reasons.



The owner wants to let it go for no less than 9,850! I was shocked. I would love to get in together on this. I feel like we could help each other. I'm going mid May.. Sometime around/after the 12th.

I don't believe I mentioned, but I'm going to shoot a passion project about Slab City. Pretty much why people chose to live there, just highlighting the pros of the community. Things like that. If you want to know more I can DM you. I spoke to Sue and got all the rights to film, I'm not sure if you have spoken to anyone out there?

I can get some different types of interviews for you for the website. Even just written ones which could be a pretty cool section for the site. I'm also going to be speaking to Builder Bill who sets up the Range and all that, I can get the scoop on all the events happening there.


----------



## AtlasTheHobo (Apr 16, 2016)

thekaleisnotforyou said:


> The owner wants to let it go for no less than 9,850! I was shocked. I would love to get in together on this. I feel like we could help each other. I'm going mid May.. Sometime around/after the 12th.
> 
> I don't believe I mentioned, but I'm going to shoot a passion project about Slab City. Pretty much why people chose to live there, just highlighting the pros of the community. Things like that. If you want to know more I can DM you. I spoke to Sue and got all the rights to film, I'm not sure if you have spoken to anyone out there?
> 
> I can get some different types of interviews for you for the website. Even just written ones which could be a pretty cool section for the site. I'm also going to be speaking to Builder Bill who sets up the Range and all that, I can get the scoop on all the events happening there.



Yeah, I'm surprised he told you that. In an email from Brian I got was, and I quote "$14,963.37". Jaw to the floor status! So I'm just going to do the 20ish buckaroos p/ month. I actually went there one other time but I don't really remember a whole lot of it, it was only for a few days and nights a couple years back.

@thekaleisnotforyou , I would love to chat about it, @Matt Derrick , I appreciate the words of encouragement man.


----------



## Demongato (Nov 1, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> so i was doing some research today about slab city, and i came across slabcity.org, a website that purports to be the "organization of slab city" dedicated to the clean up of the slabs. there's donation buttons everywhere, and for the low cost of $5, you get to become a "member" which gives you access to maps, pictures, etc.
> 
> sad part about this is that years ago before i even came to the slabs, i actually gave this guy money, and emailed asking how we could help clean up slab city during our "squat the planet gathering" we were having there that year. i never got a response back, and after running it by everyone else here in slab city (and the slab city facebook groups) everyone says it's a scam website set up by a guy who spent virtually no time here at all.
> 
> ...


So spangin virually is a scam but holding a sign isn't . Ok then


----------



## Jo jo Joseph Mims (Jan 9, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> um, im not a lawyer, but .... maybe if it's wrapped really well?


... ummm... and not from a traceable sender


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jan 14, 2019)

thekaleisnotforyou said:


> I spoke to Sue and got all the rights to film, I'm not sure if you have spoken to anyone out there?
> 
> I can get some different types of interviews for you for the website. Even just written ones which could be a pretty cool section for the site. I'm also going to be speaking to Builder Bill who sets up the Range and all that, I can get the scoop on all the events happening there.



Sue cant give you "full permission" to do anything in slabs... Thats not how it works. And builder bill can tell you the events he knows about which are far from all of them. This is a city of autonomous individuals. Theres not some kind of committee you can speak to on behalf of slabbers. Each camp has its own rules. So dont be walking into peoples camps saying "sue said i could film here". People will think youre insane and possibly kick your ass.

That said, whenever you come out, I run the library which is the outpost for stp here. Youre welcome to come say hello.


----------

